#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Anyone who knows to tackle Copyright issues?

## Shana

Recently I was trying on some new features to design a website and my friend shared me a folder full of website templates to help me. But the problem is, I'm somewhat having 2nd thoughts on using them. Those templates are awesome, but will I get into any trouble if I use that template and launch the website?
Is there any loopholes to use that template without getting into any hassles, other than changing its features?
 :feedback please:

----------


## MDilbara

There wild probably a copyright note on the theme. At least a readme page or doc. Check if it violates the copyright of if it's free. then you can decide going ahead or not

----------


## Shana

> There wild probably a copyright note on the theme. At least a readme page or doc. Check if it violates the copyright of if it's free. then you can decide going ahead or not


Tht's awesome. The thing really is, those templates have the word copyright mentioned at the footer. I don't know whether it's for the design of the website or it's a real copyright thing.

----------

